

Pinterest Wins $7.2M and Injunction Against Cybersquatter - khadim
http://allthingsd.com/20130930/pinterest-wins-7-2m-and-injunction-against-cybersquatter/

======
huhtenberg
> _A San Francisco judge awarded Pinterest $7.2 million in damages and legal
> fees_ ... _against Qian Jin, a Chinese cybersquatter_

Uhm... so that's a US judge awarding damages against a Chinese person. What
does this translates to practically speaking? This guy won't be able to enter
the US. What else? Will it be up to the domain registrar to comply with the US
court decision? What if the registrar is not US-based?

~~~
icebraining
They're .com addresses, supposedly the court can get Verisign to pull them.

[http://blog.easydns.org/2012/02/29/verisign-seizes-com-
domai...](http://blog.easydns.org/2012/02/29/verisign-seizes-com-domain-
registered-via-foreign-registrar-on-behalf-of-us-authorities/)

------
mahranch
It says "Order granting default judgement", does that mean that the guy didn't
show up or have an attorney present to represent him? That sounds like he
didn't try fighting the suit and Pinterest won by default (same thing happens
civil suits when the defendant pulls a no-show).

~~~
tikhonj
Exactly. From the article: "since the defendant didn’t even respond to the
complaint, it’s not exactly clear whether he will pay up."

So not only is this a default judgement, but the $7.2 million will probably
never materialize because the defendant is in China. However, I'm guessing
that Pinterest will get control over the domains (which, to them, is probably
more important) because the registrars are US-based.

------
Honigdachs
Seems like the defendant is just a "shell company". Qian Jin in Chinese is 金钱,
or gold.

------
mil4n
there you go... Who owns The Switch?

